# ATV timber-arch



## Big A (Apr 11, 2007)

Had this arch fabricated to skid out thinnings in my local woods.


----------



## BC_Logger (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks good can I ask you what it cost ?


----------



## Big A (Apr 11, 2007)

the sum total cost of the parts involved for this came in at £187. Then my brother did the welding for £100. So all in for under £300, the book price is £1200, so a good saving!! Its dimensions are the same as the book, and the parts were sourced from the supplier of the original arch. The only difference between them is the triangular style of mine, as opposed to the rounded arch on the original.


----------



## grover (Apr 16, 2007)

*More Picts?*

Hello, Could you post a couple of more pictures of that? Maybe one from the side and one from the back. Would like to see the axles and also the hitch area. Do you have a link to the original? What were the tubing dimensions....just the size and wall thickness. I am needing to build one of these soon. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks good. I was thinking of designing one myself.
Gypo


----------



## joesawer (Feb 18, 2010)

Before my time most place in the US outlawed arches for skidding. I wonder if any mental midget will ever try to enforce it on these atv guys. But heck if they can use them why can't I put one behind a D-8 again? LOL


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 18, 2010)

Wheel-Cats were gone before I started logging, I'll bet Gologit set chokers behind one.


----------



## 371groundie (Feb 18, 2010)

why were arches outlawed? ive never seen one in commercial use, but i figured that was due to changes in technology, not a legal ban.


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 18, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Wheel-Cats were gone before I started logging, I'll bet Gologit set chokers behind one.



Why is that? Was it a safety issue or just that there wasent any timber big enough to command an arch? I remember driving through some portion of oregon in dense fog & seeing a big arse arch along side the road, no doubt it ws a yard ornament. .


----------



## joesawer (Feb 20, 2010)

371groundie said:


> why were arches outlawed? ive never seen one in commercial use, but i figured that was due to changes in technology, not a legal ban.





The reason I was told for outlawing them is the huge turns they where able to pull caused to much damage to residual timber.
I have heard of many chokers and huge wide fans of smaller trees behind a D-8 with an arch pulling a whole truck load out on one turn.
I am sure the compaction idiots would have a fit about them today also.
I have seen relics with tandem axles and over the tire tracks on them. 
No technology that I have ever heard of ever replaced them.


----------



## dozerman37 (Mar 7, 2010)

*log arch*

i just built a small tractor/atv log arch ill try and post a pic once i figure out how the digital camera i have works in the dark.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## savageayape (Mar 9, 2010)

*My custom log arch*

A friend of mine built this arch for me to use on my property. I painted it and added the John Deere stickers just for fun.


----------



## huskyhank (Mar 9, 2010)

savageayape said:


> A friend of mine built this arch for me to use on my property. I painted it and added the John Deere stickers just for fun.



That is super nice!!!!!
Got any plans or drawings for it?


----------



## savageayape (Mar 9, 2010)

huskyhank said:


> That is super nice!!!!!
> Got any plans or drawings for it?



Sorry, I have neither drawings nor plans for it. about a year ago, I was talking with my friend about wanting a log arch...and how expensive they were. He asked me what a log arch was, so I sketched one on a napkin for him and he offered to build one for me if I paid for the material. Of course, I said yes. I also told him to look up a few examples on the internet and gave him some of the dimensions with regard to the three point hitch on my tractor. I don't remember what I paid, but I think it was about $800. Then I purchased the paint and paid way too much for the John Deere stickers, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## splitpost (Mar 9, 2010)

sweet arch ,with that set up do you lift one end at the time and secure the log as you go?


----------



## savageayape (Mar 9, 2010)

splitpost said:


> sweet arch ,with that set up do you lift one end at the time and secure the log as you go?



If the log isn't too large or long, I back over it, use the winch to raise the back of the log, lower the three point hitch, secure a chain around the front and middle of the log then raise the three point hitch enough to keep the log from hitting the ground in the front as I drive away with it. On logs which are too long , I just use the winch to raise the front of the log off the ground and drag it. I hope this isn't considered hijacking the thread. I didn't want to do that.


----------



## splitpost (Mar 10, 2010)

savageayape said:


> If the log isn't too large or long, I back over it, use the winch to raise the back of the log, lower the three point hitch, secure a chain around the front and middle of the log then raise the three point hitch enough to keep the log from hitting the ground in the front as I drive away with it. On logs which are too long , I just use the winch to raise the front of the log off the ground and drag it. I hope this isn't considered hijacking the thread. I didn't want to do that.



thanks ,yeah didn't think of using the three point hitch ,would be eaier on that end of the log


----------

